# Nail Guns



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

Today I saw a Porter Cable Pin Nailer.  It uses 23 gauge brads 1/2 inch to 1 inch.  I have brad nailer and stapler which I used lot in making wood buildings.  But the gauge of the brads is some what big.  I looked at the 23 gauge brads and they looked small enough for tacking corner trim and roof facia trim.  Might even work in reiforcing the joints in wood frame rolling stock.  Has anyone used one of these?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one...love it. Great for trim and detail work. 

Grex makes a very nice pin nailer as well.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the Grex 23 Ga pinner and it's the cat's meow!  Very high quality indeed.  The pins are completely headless and leave an almost invisible hole in the workpiece.  The nosepiece is soft and doesn't dent even delicate work.


There is no nose safety, as in a typical brad nailer.  Rather, the safety is a "double trigger" arrangement which is very convenient.  And there's no danger of an inadvertent "bump fire."


Dawg


----------



## JerryB (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a Grex Model 635 23 gauge pinner. It shoots pins from 3/8" to 1 3/8" long. You can see the Grex line of pinners at The Fastener Company:


thefastenercompany.com/23_ga_micro_pinners.htm


Grex has a significant range of models and pins. The Grex pinners are more money than the Porter Cable, but the Grex length range is larger, the accuracy of pin placement is much better and the trigger / safety mechanism was much more to my liking than the PC. Grex also now has stainless steel pins available in the most common lengths. Buying a "starter kit" provides the best bang for the buck.


This tool has really changed the way I build stuff. These 23 gauge headless pins are very near to being scale size nails. For example, the 3/8" pins represent a 7 1/2" nail at 1:20 scale. You can barely see the end of the pin after the tool sets it. The size and shape of the pin virtually eliminates the possibility of splitting even the smallest strips. It works well on styrene strips as well.


Did I mention that I like it? 


Happy RRing,


Jerry


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I have built miles of trestle and several building using a craftsmen brad nailer. 8 months ago I bought the Grex pin nailer. I built a dollhouse for my granddaughter for Christmas. The new Grex pin nailer was used. I agree with everything mentioned above. It is really impressive. I am not sure that headless pins are always the right answer, but truly are the right choice if the joint is to be glued. The headless pins are truly pins and don't seem to have a serrated shaft providing side grab. The Grex also wants 90 psi pressure to function properly. Some other guns also require high pressure. My craftsmen will operate down to 30 psi. It may also depend upon the type and size compressor that you have. Smaller tanks require the compressor to run more frequently.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link and info on the pin nailer. I've been thinking of getting a Porter Cable 23ga. nailer for awhile. Actually when you consider that with the Porter Cable you have to buy the fasteners separate the price on the Grex isn't bad at all. I may just get it instead of the P-C. I'm wondering about 90 psi though as that's close to what I'd be able to maintain with my compressor. My Porter Cable 18 ga. only needs about 60 psi.


----------



## carpenter matt (Jan 3, 2008)

I myself have the Senco 23 gauge pinner. I myself would go for the Grex 635 that Jerry B. speaks of. Several times I've needed something longer than 1", like on prefinished moldings on cabinets. Grex has the widest range of nail sizes that I've seen out of one gun.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard wrote:
I'm wondering about 90 psi



I don't think the Grex really _needs_ 90 psi to function; mine seems to work well at 70 psi, at least using 1 inch pins in softwood. 
Dawg


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

The Grex P635 is just the one I'm considering. Starter Kit #1 includes the gun, 9,000 pins in 9 sizes, carrying case, 2 extra tips, allen wrenches and even a bit of oil all for $218.75 + shipping. Doesn't sound like a bad deal and like you I sometimes need a bit longer than 1" fasteners.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,


  Back in June I bought a 23 gauge pin nailer at Harbor Freight. It cost around $23- $25, also bought a bunch of pins for it  for $15 .  It works well. You can check it out on their web site, and save a few bucks.


 


chuckger


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a Senco 23 gauge pinner and it is one of the most used tools I have. For most wood gluing I no longer clamp. Just glue it up and pin it! Sure beats waiting for glue to dry!


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, I bought the Porter Cable for $99 this morning.  Can't wait to use it.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

The Porter-Cable is a good choice. Enjoy your new toy.


----------



## dick74 (Jan 6, 2008)

My Grex works great from 40 psi up. For real thin wwood I will run the pressure at a lower setting so it doesn't drive the pin all the way thru. It is by far the best I have ever used. Tad bit more money but worth every penney.


----------

